# to cut or not to cut



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

ok so i am trying to go totaly natural with my tiger endler tanks and have no electric to the tank but maybe a few hrs a week a light so i can watch fishes when on the computer at night. the thing is i have not kept up with water changes and i have hair algea and fuzzies on all the hygro i use for the back wall. i am moving friday and not sure as to pull it all out or just trim it all almost to the ground and put a damp paper towl over it. any ideas?


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

just drain tank with plants whole since it is so small. 

then refill when you arrive. 

i have done that with my 50 gal several times


----------



## aquatic_clay (Aug 17, 2009)

doubleott05 said:


> just drain tank with plants whole since it is so small.
> 
> then refill when you arrive.
> 
> i have done that with my 50 gal several times


That's a great idea! i wish i would have thought about that when i moved 2 tanks


----------

